# Opportunities in Southeast Asia



## Alun Antipodean

My company, Antipodean, is always looking for experienced Chefs and kitchen leaders to step up and run the back of house and/or the restaurant teams we have in Malaysia, Indonesia or the Philippines. Drop me a line if you’re interested in tropical climates and fascinating lifestyle


----------

